# "Formater" mon Mac



## MacBegin (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Comme je vends mon iMac, j'aurais voulu le "vider" avant de le donner à l'acheteur sans pour autant perdre ce que j'ai installé dessus (Onyx, Pack Office, Firefox...)
Est-ce que "supprimer" tous les documents, fichiers... suffit ???
ou faut-il le "formater" ???
D'avance, merci ;-)


----------



## Powerdom (1 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

C'est à dire que vous souhaitez lui laisser les applications que vous avez installé ?
Dans ce cas le plus simple, sera de créer une session à son nom, et de supprimer la vôtre. Vos doc seront effacés.
Reste que si ce Mac est sous lion, cela posera le problème du compte puisqu'il devra avoir votre mot de passe pour faire les mises à jour...


----------



## ntx (1 Juillet 2012)

Des fichiers simplement "supprimés" d'un DD peuvent être récupérés (voir les questions mille fois posées sur ce sujet). Donc si tu ne tiens pas à ce qu'on fouille dans tes affaires, le formatage est plus prudent, et un formatage en plusieurs passes de préférence.


----------



## MacBegin (1 Juillet 2012)

D'ailleurs, comment formate-t-on ? Est-ce bien par "utilitaires de disques"+"Effacer" ?
Donc si je formate, je perds toutes mes applications ???
Je suis sous Snow Leopard


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> D'ailleurs, comment formate-t-on ? Est-ce bien par "utilitaires de disques"+"Effacer" ?
> Donc si je formate, je perds toutes mes applications ???
> Je suis sous Snow Leopard



Oui et il vaut mieux, partir depuis le CD de Snow Léopard, refaire la partition (schéma Guid) pour éviter 


> Des fichiers simplement "supprimés" d'un DD peuvent être récupérés (voir les questions mille fois posées sur ce sujet). Donc si tu ne tiens pas à ce qu'on fouille dans tes affaires, le formatage est plus prudent, et un formatage en plusieurs passes de préférence.


 quitte à réinstaller les logiciels voulus. Faire cela depuis un compte administrateur avec un mot de passe que vous donnerez à 





> à l'acheteur



Le mieux c'est d'aller lire un peu 
http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/fullinstall.html


----------



## MacBegin (2 Juillet 2012)

Mais je n'ai pas de DVD d'installation !!!!!!!!! 
J'aurais dû en avoir un quand j'ai acheté mon Mac ??????????? :mouais:
Lorsque je l'ai acheté, je l'ai juste allumé !!!! Comme dans le tutoriel "Débuter sur Mac - Du PC au Mac"

Sinon, si j'enregistre mes applications sur BOOTCAMP (2ème partition du DD) et que je formate "macintosh HD" (la première partition du DD càd là où il y a mes "Documents"), est-ce que c'est bon ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> Mais je n'ai pas de DVD d'installation !!!!!!!!!  (...)


Pas sûr que le nouvel acheteur soit d'accord pour acheter un Mac sans DVD d'installation.


MacBegin a dit:


> (...) J'aurais dû en avoir un quand j'ai acheté mon Mac ??????????? :mouais: (...)


Ben oui ! 

edit/ Je viens de trouver un de tes posts ici : apparemment tu as payé ton Mac 1500&#8364;. Je pense donc qu'il est neuf ? Si c'est le cas tu as obligatoirement un ou deux DVD fourni(s) avec ton Mac puisque c'est Snow Leopard qui est installé :


MacBegin a dit:


> (...) Enfin, j'ai un Mac OS X 10.6.8 (c'est un  Snow Leopard, c'est ça ? je viens de l'apprendre sur MacGe d'ailleurs  sur un autre post que j'ai écrit ! ;-)


----------



## MacBegin (3 Juillet 2012)

J'ai discuté avec le monsieur d'Apple qui m'a vendu mon iMac et il me dit que c'est normal, qu'il n'y a plus besoin de CD, ni DVD  car on peut tout réinstaller au démarrage en appuyant su "ALT", ce qui active le système de restauration = "Recovery"


----------



## Larme (3 Juillet 2012)

Bon, bah _Recovery HD_, c'est un peu l'équivalent du DVD d'installation à partir de _Lion_ 
Donc en redémarrant en maintenant _Alt_, tu devrais pouvoir booter dessus et effectuer les mêmes choses que si c'était depuis un DVD d'installation.
Et du coup, suivre les instructions du lien précédent.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Juillet 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> J'ai discuté avec le monsieur d'Apple qui m'a vendu mon iMac et il me dit que c'est normal, qu'il n'y a plus besoin de CD, ni DVD  car on peut tout réinstaller au démarrage en appuyant su "ALT", ce qui active le système de restauration = "Recovery"


Ça c'est pour Lion par pour Snow Leopard.


----------



## MacBegin (6 Juillet 2012)

1) Voilà où j'en suis :
j'ai transféré "Mes applications" dans le disque appelé "BOOTCAMP"
Puis, j'ai cliqué sur le disque "Macintosch HD" puis sur "Effacer" + "Effacer l'espace libre" + "35 passes...". Quelqu'un pourrait me dire si c'est bien ça qu'il faut faire pour effacer toutes les données qui seront ensuite irrécupérables par le futur acheteur ?

2) Est-ce normal qu'il me mette "Temps estimé : 5 jours" ???? 

3) Concernant le CD ou DVD, le vendeur de chez Mac a avoué qu'ils avaient "oublié" de me le donner, ils le font plus ou moins exprès pour qu'on ne puisse pas réinstaller et qu'on revienne chez eux...  bla bla bla... bref, ils facturent la réinstallation 50 euros !) Il me dit que c'est impossible de racheter le DVD même sur l'Apple Store... pourtant il y a bien un logiciel "Mac OS X 10.6 Sow Leopard". Quelqu'un peut me dire si celui qui est en vente sur l'Apple Store est vraiment différent du mien ??? j'y comprends rien :rose:


----------



## Guibolle (6 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je me greffe à votre discussion, car je cherche aussi à formater mon iMac, mais sous Lion 10.7.4. J'ai juste un doute sur le disque à effacer...
Dois-je effacer le "volume" ou le disque "Macintosh HD"?
https://www.dropbox.com/s/hyffbeje9ds3wmt/Capture d’écran 2012-07-06 à 16.03.47.png
Quid du nombre de passes? Ca se règle où? Combien de passes effectuer pour un formatage complet et clean?


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> ......
> 
> 3) Concernant le CD ou DVD, le vendeur de chez Mac a avoué qu'ils avaient "oublié" de me le donner, ils le font plus ou moins exprès pour qu'on ne puisse pas réinstaller et qu'on revienne chez eux...  bla bla bla... bref, ils facturent la réinstallation 50 euros !) Il me dit que c'est impossible de racheter le DVD même sur l'Apple Store... pourtant il y a bien un logiciel "Mac OS X 10.6 Sow Leopard". Quelqu'un peut me dire si celui qui est en vente sur l'Apple Store est vraiment différent du mien ??? j'y comprends rien :rose:



Pardon ? Le vendeur te dis ça et ça ne lui pose pas de pb ... à toi non plus ... 
Ce vendeur est un escroc, si il a l'étiquette APR, je te conseil de contacter Apple et de leur faire part de cette histoire .... non mais, c'est fou ça ! Et d'une il devrait te donner les DVD d'installation de TON mac et de 2 Apple fournis les DVD en cas de perte pour quelques euros ...

edit : je veux bien connaitre le nom de cet escroc et ou il est, histoire de ne jamais y mettre les pieds ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h25 ----------




Guibolle a dit:


> ....
> Dois-je effacer le "volume" ou le disque "Macintosh HD"?
> .....
> Quid du nombre de passes? Ca se règle où? Combien de passes effectuer pour un formatage complet et clean?



Partitionner en 1 partition ça fera l'affaire 

re-edit : @ MacBegin : 35 passes ....      oué normal que ça mette 5 jours  une suffit, surtout que tu va re-ecrire sur ton disque donc ... tes données ... on les verra plus trop.


----------



## Guibolle (6 Juillet 2012)

Oui mais tu ne me dis pas lequel formater... le jaune ou le bleu?
Ton histoire de partition me fais penser qu'il faut formater le volume (jaune) mais j'aimerai être sûr de moi pour ne faire de boulette...


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

Guibolle a dit:


> Oui mais tu ne me dis pas lequel formater... le jaune ou le bleu?
> Ton histoire de partition me fais penser qu'il faut formater le volume (jaune) mais j'aimerai être sûr de moi pour ne faire de boulette...



Vas y lances toi, ton disque contient une partition, donc tu la supprimes, puis tu en recrée une ... de toute façon, si tu as sauvegarder tes données sur un autre disque (non connecté sur ta machine) il n'y a pas trop de risque normalement 



Mais tu le réinstalles comment ton Lion ?

1 - à partir d'une clés usb ou d'un disque externe (contenant l'installeur de Lion) et à ce moment tu peux formater tt le disque contenant Macintosh HD et le recovery

2 - à partir du Mac App store et donc de la partition Recovery et à ce moment tu effaces la partition Macintosh HD


----------



## Guibolle (6 Juillet 2012)

Méthode 2. Du coup, c'est clair pour moi.
Pardonnez mon ignorance de newbie. Comme on dit, "C'est en forgeant..."
En tout cas, un grand merci!


----------



## tsss (6 Juillet 2012)

Guibolle a dit:


> Méthode 2. Du coup, c'est clair pour moi.
> Pardonnez mon ignorance de newbie. Comme on dit, "C'est en forgeant..."
> En tout cas, un grand merci!





Cool, j'avais justement peur de ne pas être clair, je te répondais en chassant une mouche 
Et pas de soucis, en effet c'est en apprenant qu'on apprend ....


----------



## MacBegin (7 Juillet 2012)

Je viens d'appeler l'assistante d'Apple concernant l'arnaque de la boutique où j'ai acheté mon iMac SANS les CD et DVD d'installation. Ils ne voient pas où est le problème !!!!!!!!!!! Eux, ils me proposent les 2 CD pour 40 euros livrés dans 2 semaines !!!!!!! Bref, je me fais arnaquée parce que je suis une buse en informatique et qu'on me disait que tout irait mieux sur Mac et je dois encore payer pour vendre mon Mac.... j'en ai ras-le-bol de Mac !!!!!!!!!!! :'-(


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> Je viens d'appeler l'assistante d'Apple concernant l'arnaque de la boutique où j'ai acheté mon iMac SANS les CD et DVD d'installation. Ils ne voient pas où est le problème !!!!!!!!!!! Eux, ils me proposent les 2 CD pour 40 euros livrés dans 2 semaines !!!!!!! Bref, je me fais arnaquée parce que je suis une buse en informatique et qu'on me disait que tout irait mieux sur Mac et je dois encore *payer pour vendre mon Mac*.... j'en ai ras-le-bol de Mac !!!!!!!!!!! :'-(



Achète le DVD de Snow Léopard (29) formate le Mac en question avant de le vendre ... attention à déclarer le schéma de partition GUID ...


----------



## MacBegin (7 Juillet 2012)

Ok merci Albert-r


----------



## MacBegin (16 Juillet 2012)

J'ai commandé et reçu le DVD d'installation Mac OS X Snow Leopard, je pensais que tout serait réinstallé proprement mais...
1) quand il s'est rallumé, il y avait une icône bizarre de i-Tunes, j'ai cliqué dessus et toutes les chansons que j'avais avant étaient là alors que je pensais qu'en réinstallant, tout ça aurait disparu.
2) idem pour l'imprimante
3) les icônes de word, excel, power point étaient également là, j'ai cliqué dessus mais ça plante !!! (et oui, un Mac peut planter)

Comment fait-on pour tout réinstaller pour qu'il soit comme neuf ?
D'avance merci car c'est urgent, je veux le vendre !


----------



## tsss (16 Juillet 2012)

Tu démarres sur le dvd
Tu choisis la langue désirée 
Tu lances l'utilitaire de disque (barre d'outils en haut > Utilitaire - je crois)
Tu sélectionnes ton disque sur la gauche
Onglets > partition > tu remplaces "actuel" par "1 partition"
Tu lui donnes un joli nom 
Tu choisis en dessous "Mac Os étendu journalisé"
Tu cliques sur appliquer
... et tu poursuis l'installation !

Là il n'y aura plus rien sur ton disque


----------



## MacBegin (16 Juillet 2012)

Je ne comprends pas, ça ne marche pas !!!!!!!!! j'en ai marre !!!!!!!
qu'entends-tu par "tu démarres sur le dvd" ?
on ne me demande pas "langue désirée", je ne vois pas où est la barre d'outils... comment on accède à tout ça ?

Je viens même d'essayer autre chose : j'ai un bouquin du genre "Mac OS X pour les débutants", j'ai suivi à la lettre le chapitre "réinstallez Mac OS X" :
- insérez le DVD d'installation de Mac OS X
- redémarrez votre Mac
- maintenez la touche "C" enfoncée pendant le démarrage (Note : vous pouvez appuyer sur la touche "C" lorsque vous voyez le logo Apple)
- Cliquez la langue à utiliser
- Cliquez sur "Continuer" (sorte de flèche bleue). L'assistant d'installation s'affiche.
- Cliquez sur "Continuer". L'assistant vous demande d'accepter les termes du contrat de licence.
- Cliquez sur "Accepter". La boîte de dialogue de sélection du disque s'affiche.
- Cliquez le disque dur principal de votre Mac "Macintosh HD"
- Cliquez sur "Personnaliser". Les options d'installation s'affichent.
- Cochez les cases des éléments que vous souhaitez installer (sur la photo du bouquin : "Polices supplémentaires", "Langues" et "X11" sont cochés)
- Cliquez "OK"
- Cliquez "Installer". L'installateur réinstalle Mac OS X sur votre Mac. Une barre de progression vous indique le temps restant.

Bref, j'ai suivi toutes ces instructions et même chose : icône i-tunes bizarre, idem pour l'imprimante, word, excel...
Et puis, à aucun moment on me demande de renommer mon disque... ??? :mouais:
Encore une après-midi de perdu... pour rien :-(
C'est quoi la prochaine étape ? je brûle mon Mac et je m'assois sur les 1550 euros que j'ai claqué


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> C'est quoi la prochaine étape ? je brûle mon Mac et je m'assois sur les 1550 euros que j'ai claqué



Mais non ... commence par lire un peu :> http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/fullinstall.html
Ensuite imprime ou prend des notes ... tu vas y arriver


----------



## MacBegin (16 Juillet 2012)

Encore un grand MERCI Albert-r !!! Cette fois-ci c'est bon !!! 
Vivement qu'il parte ce Mac, je n'en veux plus !!! Ce n'est vraiment pas fait pour moi !!! :rose:


----------



## tsss (16 Juillet 2012)

Bruler un mac et s'assoir dessus .... y'à moyen de ce bruler au 3ème degrés !


----------



## MacBegin (16 Juillet 2012)

Une dernière question me taraude : avant, c'était marqué Version 10.6.8 et maintenant c'est écrit 10.6.3, c'est normal ? cette seconde version est-elle moins bien ? pourtant c'est écrit "Nouvelle version"  (je sais, je suis un vrai boulet, désolée)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------

oui, c'est vrai Tss, y a moyen de bien se brûler  mais sous la colère ou plutôt le désespoir, on dit n'importe quoi :casse:


----------



## tsss (16 Juillet 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> Une dernière question me taraude : avant, c'était marqué Version 10.6.8 et maintenant c'est écrit 10.6.3, c'est normal ? cette seconde version est-elle moins bien ? pourtant c'est écrit "Nouvelle version"  (je sais, je suis un vrai boulet, désolée).....




Menu &#63743; en haut à gauche, mise à jour logiciel, si maj il y a ton mac te proposera de les installer ... on est a un niveau plus simple que le formatage/réinstallation ... ça devrait bien ce passer mais au cas ou ... *POSES* ce briquet !


----------



## MacBegin (16 Juillet 2012)

ça y est, j'ai lancé les mises à jour... ça va être un peu long par contre, je vais vous laisser dormir, je vous tiens au courant... je serai sans doute encore en détresse demain ! j'ai encore d'autres questions :rose: mais MERCI aux bonnes âmes qui ont pitié de moi, qui ont une patience incroyable et qui prennent le temps de me répondre (et même de me faire rire entre deux larmes) mais plus vous m'aidez, plus j'ai de chance de le vendre et après... je ne vous embêterai plus, je laisse tomber les Mac !!!


----------



## rabortx (17 Juillet 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> et après... je ne vous embêterai plus, je laisse tomber les Mac !!!



parce que tu pense mieux y arriver avec winwin ? 

bon courage alors 

RAbortX


----------



## MacBegin (14 Août 2012)

j'étais sur "winwin" (comme tu dis ) depuis 2000 et là, j'y suis de nouveau et je n'ai jamais eu TOUS ces pb ! (et encore, je ne les ai pas TOUS abordés sur le forum !). Je ne suis pas une pro-windows mais je suis devenue une anti-apple !!! je n'ai eu QUE des problèmes sur apple et vu le prix, ça fait très mal !!! :sick:
Mais bonne continuation à tous... que ce soit sur windows ou apple


----------



## rabortx (14 Août 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> Mais bonne continuation à tous... que ce soit sur windows ou apple



a toi aussi , 
perso je reste Apple 
20 ans de WINwin , je regrette rien a part peut être un vieux PC sous Mandriva , ya longtemps :sleep:

mais PC win ou mac , faut un chtio peu connaitre sinon ...


et oublie pas de demander tes DVD d'installe ORIGINAUX avec ton prochain ordi , ca peut aider et les drivers imprimante, et les drivers de la carte vidéo , et ceux de la carte son , a moins que t'es un carte vidéo intégrée ?  oublie pas d'installer un Pare-FEU surtout et un anti virus aussi, 
m'enfin amuse toi bien

RabortX foie jaune


----------



## Locke (15 Août 2012)

Ca c'est bien le problème de tous ceux qui viennent de Windows et qui restent avec leurs bonnes mauvaises habitudes, leurs aprioris, et sur le fond une bonne mauvaise foi dans la mesure ou ils persistent avec ce qu'ils connaissent de Windows.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> j'étais sur "winwin" (comme tu dis ) depuis 2000 et là, j'y suis de nouveau et je n'ai jamais eu TOUS ces pb ! (et encore, je ne les ai pas TOUS abordés sur le forum !). Je ne suis pas une pro-windows mais je suis devenue une anti-apple !!! je n'ai eu QUE des problèmes sur apple et vu le prix, ça fait très mal !!! :sick:
> Mais bonne continuation à tous... que ce soit sur windows ou apple



Tu aurais pu lire ce qu'ils conseillent aux switcher du PC au Mac ça aide à passer le cap très vite, faut prendre un peu de temps, ensuite tout sera limpide  :hein:


----------



## rabortx (15 Août 2012)

Locke a dit:


> Ca c'est bien le problème de tous ceux qui viennent de Windows et qui restent avec leurs bonnes mauvaises habitudes, leurs aprioris, et sur le fond une bonne mauvaise foi dans la mesure ou ils persistent avec ce qu'ils connaissent de Windows.



+1 

ben oui , font chier aussi chez MAC , ça marche pas , parce que ça marche pas comme Windows !! je veux un mac qui marche comme Windows moi !! 

ben non ça marche pas pareil  et c'est justement ça que l'on veux 
pourtant c'est pas faute d'avoir essayé de pomper hein Billou ? 

RabortX mange des pommes


----------



## MacBegin (16 Août 2012)

merci RabortX pour tes conseils (drivers, pare feu, anti-virus...) et Locke, non, je ne suis pas de mauvaise foi et je suis tout à fait d'accord avec vous tous, je n'y arrive pas sur Mac parce que :
1) je suis nulle en informatique
2) mon cerveau est "formaté" windows, je le sais et je regrette vraiment ce quasi-monopole de windows.
Je suis consciente que si un jour j'ai un pb avec windows, je ne m'en sortirai pas seule non plus !
j'ai même essayé Linux... bref, je ne dis pas que Mac ce n'est pas bien mais ce n'est pas fait pour moi malheureusement :-( j'aurais peut-être dû me payer un stage Mac, je ne sais pas...

Continuez à manger plein de pomme et encore merci pour votre aide


----------



## tsss (16 Août 2012)

MacBegin a dit:


> ...... j'aurais peut-être dû me payer un stage Mac, je ne sais pas...



Bha oui, pourquoi pas.

Ce n'est peut être pas trop tard


----------

